# Oil smelling like gasoline JD 220E



## Longtee81 (Oct 5, 2019)

I recently purchased a 2014 John Deere 220 E from the Weeks December Auction and it started up without issue.

I'm looking to take it to a local JD golf dealer to have the reel and bedknife changed (from 11 to 7) but am concerned there may engine issues with it.

I drained the oil and replaced, but oil smelled strongly of gasoline. Is this typically a costly repair? I'm hesitant to put a lot of money into replacing the reel, bearings, etc. If there are likely major issues with the engine.

I'm not sure what could have caused this to happen. Thanks


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm not sure either, but good news is the 220E uses a Honda GX120 engine. Parts are abundant, and worst case I think a brand new Honda engine is only around $350. I would guess that is probably less than you'll pay a JD golf dealer to replace your reel, bearings, seals, bedknife, etc.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Possibly no issue at all with it. You changed the oil and stated that it started and ran fine? I would just monitor it right now. Could have been caused during transport/being tipped, or possibly a carb/float issue. Chance it could be internal engine/ring issue but not likely.


----------



## Longtee81 (Oct 5, 2019)

Thanks for the info Pete!

Yeah it started and seemed to run well, so I will monitor and keep my fingers crossed it's OK. Only has about 520HRS on it.

Could I had stored it for several days with the transport wheels on. Could that have caused it too?


----------



## Longtee81 (Oct 5, 2019)

Ware said:


> I'm not sure either, but good news is the 220E uses a Honda GX120 engine. Parts are abundant, and worst case I think a brand new Honda engine is only around $350. I would guess that is probably less than you'll pay a JD golf dealer to replace your reel, bearings, seals, bedknife, etc.


Good to know if it is the engine it wont break the bank! How difficult is it to replace the engine on the JD's?


----------



## claydus (Jun 2, 2019)

May be a leak in the carb? Also may be the carb jets need to be swapped since you are at higher elevation?


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

Running the engine REALLY RICH is about the only way to get gas into the engine oil, unless someone makes a mistake and pours gas into the engine oil filler tube (and this is my guess). Considering the engine seems to be running well, I would just change the oil and run it for a while and check it again. If you smell gas in the oil, it's time to do a compression test as gas *could* be blowing by the piston OR there could be a bad head gasket (all this assumes none of the castings have cracked or warped) but any of these issues would normally result in a poorly running engine and that does not seem to be the case?!?!


----------



## Longtee81 (Oct 5, 2019)

kaptain_zero said:


> Running the engine REALLY RICH is about the only way to get gas into the engine oil, unless someone makes a mistake and pours gas into the engine oil filler tube (and this is my guess). Considering the engine seems to be running well, I would just change the oil and run it for a while and check it again. If you smell gas in the oil, it's time to do a compression test as gas *could* be blowing by the piston OR there could be a bad head gasket (all this assumes none of the castings have cracked or warped) but any of these issues would normally result in a poorly running engine and that does not seem to be the case?!?!


I'm not sure this is any indication of what may have caused it, but the oil filter smelled of gas as well. I have not replaced it yet, but plan to. There is one other thing that I have noticed that doesn't seem right. The exhaust smell is very strong. Even when I start it up outdoors it seems my clothes smell of exhaust for a long time. Could this also be a symptom of something not right or running the engine Really Rich? I siphoned the fuel and added new fuel - ethanol free "Recreation Fuel" as well as some fuel stabilizer to hold it through the winter. I also drained the oil and added new oil. At last startup, I did notice a little smoke for about 10 seconds, but then it was OK.

Thanks!


----------



## Longtee81 (Oct 5, 2019)

claydus said:


> May be a leak in the carb? Also may be the carb jets need to be swapped since you are at higher elevation?


Thanks, I will keep these things in mind. I'm not very knowledgable on engines, etc. so I wouldn't know where to look or how to determine what the cause is. I don't think the elevation would be significantly different between SC and MI, but I guess that could be a possibility.


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

Change the oil AND the filter, again if necessary.... changing the oil without changing the filter will contaminate the new oil with the old oil inside the filter.

"Running Rich" = The engine is running like like it has the choke is on... lumpy idle, rough running, smoky exhaust. In other words, it's not running nicely, but rather barely at all once warmed up.

Exhaust smell..... Hard to explain and can be caused by several things, with each having it's own particular odour. 
It could be burning oil.... It could be running rich..... it WON'T be burning antifreeze being an air cooled motor, but they have their distinct odours.

Cleaning the carb and readjusting it should take care of any running rich issue unless the carb is worn out, but I doubt it considering the age.

Otherwise we're looking at a worn engine if the symptoms persist but I'd be inclined to keep it going as long as it runs fine. No sense in replacing the engine if it's still working, just keep an eye on the oil level and unless you are prepared to overhaul the motor yourself, you might as well get a new one with service costs these days.

If it ever gets to the point similar to an old Land Rover in a garage I worked at in the 1970s(I think 1950s vintage) with the older L head and it was so worn that the pistons were doing somersaults in the cylinders. Every time we pulled up to the gas pump it was the same thing, fill up the oil and check the gas!

Make sure you get the oil/filter thing changed and if need be, get the carb cleaned and readjusted. Anything else, run it until it dies... unless you are rebuilding it, in which case you want to avoid any more damage.

A carb leaking will piddle on the floor.... easy enough to see, and unless it originated from a high elevation area, the jets should be fine.... but, as you purchased it at an auction, it's an unknown.... but it wouldn't run smooth if it were the case.

Good luck.

Christian


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I dont recall the Honda GX120 having an oil filter.


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

g-man said:


> I dont recall the Honda GX120 having an oil filter.


Beats me, I've never owned anything made by Honda.


----------



## Longtee81 (Oct 5, 2019)

g-man said:


> I dont recall the Honda GX120 having an oil filter.


Oops I dont know why I called it that. I meant air filter .


----------



## Longtee81 (Oct 5, 2019)

kaptain_zero said:


> Make sure you get the oil/filter thing changed and if need be, get the carb cleaned and readjusted. Anything else, run it until it dies... unless you are rebuilding it, in which case you want to avoid any more damage.


No leaking or dripping on the floor, so hopefully it's nothing too serious. With around 550 hours I would expect things to be OK for a little longer.

I'm really hoping to do some of the work myself as I was quoted $1,000 by the JD Golf dealer in my area to replace the reel with 7 blade and HC Bedknife plus overall greasing, oil change and bearings for the reel. It hasn't been looked over yet for other potential repairs.


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

It's not hard work if you have a few good tools, nor is it particularly difficult or complicated. Start off with a search on Youtube for " Steve's Small Engine Saloon" and poke through his videos. I'm pretty sure he'll have something helpful and he's very much a "don't spend it if you don't have to" kind of guy, but it IS what he does for a living out in the wonderfully warm but wet west coast of Canada.


----------



## Longtee81 (Oct 5, 2019)

kaptain_zero said:


> It's not hard work if you have a few good tools, nor is it particularly difficult or complicated. Start off with a search on Youtube for " Steve's Small Engine Saloon" and poke through his videos. I'm pretty sure he'll have something helpful and he's very much a "don't spend it if you don't have to" kind of guy, but it IS what he does for a living out in the wonderfully warm but wet west coast of Canada.


Thanks for all of your suggestions and tips Christian!

I have been wanting to start learning about small engines, tools, etc. On YouTube in the offseason and will be checking out his videos. From what I briefly watched they seem to be just what I am in need of! Subscribed.. thanks!

Steve


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

> Thanks for all of your suggestions and tips Christian!
> 
> I have been wanting to start learning about small engines, tools, etc. On YouTube in the offseason and will be checking out his videos. From what I briefly watched they seem to be just what I am in need of! Subscribed.. thanks!
> 
> Steve


Steve,

Glad I may have been of 
some help,


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

The most common way to get gas in oil is the float or needle in the carb not working correctly letting the bowl over flow and run in engine


----------

